# New flounder light setup



## Slayerdog (Jul 14, 2012)

Bought a new to me boat and just finished setting it up with all led lights. 21,000 lumen above the water and 12,000 below the water. Total lumen output is 33,000 lumen. Maybe this weekend I can try her out. Below the water lights are adjustable in height and direction. What yall think ?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Have to show some pictures lit up in the water when you go!!! Looks like it'll work!


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Show some fish you gigged that's the only proof.

Just joking, looks like it'll be a good setup.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Do you know what color they are?


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

looks like a very nice set up.
think your prey will need "sun-block"
gig 'em up.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Where did you order them from and did you silicone them?


----------



## Slayerdog (Jul 14, 2012)

They are 6,500k pure white. And here are some pics of past trips with just above the water lights. And I ordered them on ebay. IP68 water proof rating.


----------



## Slayerdog (Jul 14, 2012)

OR these lol


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

You definitely needed those underwater lights... You might have missed one or two fish. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------

